# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  من وين ليك ياالشمشار ؟؟؟؟؟؟

## الشمشار

*سلامات بعد غياب يومين عن المنتدي 
وذلك لمتلازمه ظروف 
اولها محل النت الجنبنا ماكان شغال وانا لا املك كمبيوتر لكن النيه في يكون عندي كمبيوتر في البيت في القريب العاجل بس قولو يامسهل هههه وتاني من المنبر وبقيه المنتديات المشارك فيها ماطالع 
وعلي سيره المنتديات انا مشارك في تقريبا 58 منتدي سوداني بنفس النك نيم او الاسم الحركي (الشمشار ) وفي بعض المنتديات باسم (هدرماسوا ) التي تعني ايضا الشمشارلكن بلهجه البجا القديمه (يعني فسرنا الماء بعد الجهد بالمويه الواحده دي )
اعود للمنتديات التي 
والحمد لله  انا عضو فعال فيهم كلهم ومن هنا جاء عنوان البوست ده 
من وين ليك ياالشمشار ؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال ده سألتني ليه اخت عزيزه وزميله فاضله في احد المنتديات اذ هي تشاركني العضويه في ذاك المنتدي وتتابع مواضيعي ومعجبه بشيئين فيهما 
الاول كما قالت 
عناوين البوستات التي كما وصفتها هي غير تقليديه وهههههههه وصفتني باني تربيه حبوبات 
والشئ الثاني كما قالت انني اسرد القصه وهي عندما تطالعها لاتستطيع ان تتركها وتستمتع بطريقه سردي لها كما قالت واتفقت معي علي ان شخصيات القصص التي اكتبها موجوده في كل حله (وان كانت هذه الشخصيات من وحي خيالي وهذه للمعلوميه ) 
ثم قالت لي علي سيره الخيال انا متخيلاك زول كبير في العمر (سمعت يا انت هناك يعني انا ماقدرك ولاحاجه ) الكلام ده كلو قالتو عندما ضمتني معها جلسه كريمه مع افراد اسرتها الذين يتابعون مواضيعي كما ذكرو لي  مع ابنتهم وتذكرهم بالسودان وسبب جلستي معهم انهم اتو للسودان في زياره قصيره لمناسبه عائليه وبحثو عن تلفوني واتصلو علي ودعوني بالامس لاتناول عندهم وجبه الغداء في منزلهم 
وكان سؤال صديقتي مباغتا 
من اين لك بالزمن الذي تجلس فيه علي الكمبيوتر وتكتب ما تكتب ؟ 
من اين لك بالذاكره التي تستوعب روابط كل المنتديات المشترك فيها واسم العضويه والباسويرد ؟ 
من اين لك بكميه المصطلحات التي تأتينا بها في بوستاتك ؟ 
من اين لك ان تتعرف علي كل هذه المنتديات وتقدر تفرز بين الاعضاء الهنا والهنا ؟ 
من اين لك ياالشمشار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واعقبت كل سؤال بكلمه ماشاء الله عشان ماتقولو البت دي زي سعديه ام عين ناريه 
اجاباتي عليها  حا اوريكم ليها لكن بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الفاصل دا ماطول ياانت هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*المطره جات ياشمشره ماطولت ياانت هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*والله ياشمشرة دا شنو 00 ما عذبتنا يا خلف الله 00 يا مهروش بقيت تطول الغياب من المنبر وكلو من الضبحت الكديسة
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*انتي ردك شنو علي الاسئله دي كلها ؟؟؟؟؟
كان سؤالي  لصديقتي مقصود من وراءه استنباط اسئله معينه  حا اوريكم ليها بعد شويه 
قالت لي 
انك بكل بساطه عبقري 
انا 
ابدا والله 
طيب ساحر ؟
ضحكت وقلت لها برضو لا  اتي سؤالها الاخير (طيب ساحر) ليؤكد لي ما ذهبت اليه من طرح السؤال الاول 
اللهو 
(انتي ردك شنو علي الاسئله دي كلها ؟؟؟؟؟)
فانا عندما سألتها هذا السؤال كنت ابتغي اجابه لعدد من الاسئله التي كانت في ذهني وهي الاتي 
لماذا هي اعجبت بما اكتب ؟ 
وكيف عرفت انني نفس الشخص المشترك في كم منتدي ؟ 
وماذا يعجبها بالتحديد طريقه الكتابه ام هي منبهره بشخصيه وضعتها في خيالها واعجبت بها؟؟؟؟؟(كصديقه ياجماعه ماتجيبو لينا الهواء )
وماذا كانت ترمي عندما سعت لتتعرف علي عن قرب ؟ 
وماهو الشئ الذي دفعها لطرح اسئلتها وهذا هو محور الموضوع ؟ 
بكل بساطه هي اعجبت بالكتابات (هسي تسمعو كتابات دي تقولو الزول ده بقي فكي ) بقصد  البوستات وسعت لتتعرف علي صاحب هذه الكتابات وانها تابعت في محركات البحث كل ماكتب هذا العبد الفقير الي الله الذي اسمه الشمشار 
كانت اجاباتي ليها كالاتي 
من اين لك بالزمن الذي تجلس فيه علي الكمبيوتر وتكتب ما تكتب ؟ 
والله الزمن ده ما مشكله لوانت وفقت بين شغلك والمجاملات واديت ناس البيت حقهم بتلقي زمن مريح انك تقعد بيهو في النت 
من اين لك بالذاكره التي تستوعب روابط كل المنتديات المشترك فيها واسم العضويه والباسويرد ؟ 
المنتديات دي بترسل لي رسائل في الايميل وانا اول شئ بعملو في النت بفتح الايميل المشارك بي في المنتديات دي كلها واجري وراء الروابط اما اسم العضويه فهو لايخرج من الاسمين الذين ذكرتهم في بدايه البوست (الشمشار او هدرماسوا )  والباسويرد فهو واحد في كل المنتديات وبالنسبه لي رغم انو معقد هو سهل الحفظ  لكن في منتديات بمش ليها عبر عمك قوقل 
من اين لك بكميه المصطلحات التي تأتينا بها في بوستاتك ؟ 
من شغلي في الاخراج ومن الدراما الادتني الكتير ومن السوق الاداني معظم هذه المصطلحات 
من اين لك ان تتعرف علي كل هذه المنتديات وتقدر تفرز بين الاعضاء الهنا والهنا ؟ 
علي حسب كميه التفاعل الفي المنتدي بتكون علاقتي باعضائه وفي منتديات نشرت مواضيعي وانا ماعضو فيها وعرفت عن طريق الصدفه جيت سجلت فيها والقعده الياها هههههه بالمناسبه  وانا ما شخص مثالي برضو مرات بحرد وبزعل وبطلع من منتديات ومابجيها راجع وبالجد انا بحب الاجتماعيات واكتر اصدقائي من هذه المنتديات وفي ناس ماشفتهم لكن متواصلين معاي بكل سبل التواصل اذا كان عبر الهاتف او الاسكايب او الماسنجر (ياهو وهوتميل ) او عبر الفيس بوك 
من اين لك ياالشمشار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من كل من يقرا لي حرف ويسعده من كل من سعي ان يلتقيني مثلك في يوم من الايام لانه اعجبه ما اكتب 
منكم جميعا يستمد الشمشار او هدرماسوا كل هذه الروح  المرحه التي تحدثتي عنها وينبعث منه كل هذا الفخر انه منكم 
تاني بعتذر لو غبت عنكم لظروفي العمليه او ظروفي الصحيه او لظروف آخري واتمني دائما ان اكون عند حسن الظن 
عووووووووك شايفكم سرحتو البوست كمل ههههههههههه 
فتكم بي عافيه والعفو والعافيه 

*

----------


## ابولين

*والله يا شمشرة انت رجل مبدع وذو حس مرهف ولك ملكات مزهلة وتتمتع بحب الناس ومن احبة الله حبب خلقة فية 00 اتمني لك التوفيق وكلنا معحبين بيك وبما يخطة قلمك الرئع 00 ربنا يمتعك بالصحة والعافية 00ماعدمنااااااااك يا شمشار
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البت سأل جنس سؤال ،،،

الزول ده لما يلف الـــ58 منتدي بيجيكم بكرة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياشمشره الحصل مع صديقتك دي حصل معاي انا زاتي حبيتك لوجه الله من غير مااعرفك والاقيك
وانشاء الله يوم شكرك مايجي 
وربنا يحبب فيك خلقو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

البت سأل جنس سؤال ،،،

الزول ده لما يلف الـــ58 منتدي بيقيكم بكرة



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله صدقت ياشيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الفاصل دا ماطول ياانت هههههههه



هههههههههه 
يعني انت عارف وانا عارف مافي داعي هههههههه موش كلمتك في الفيس سبب الفاصل شنو؟ ههه في داعي للاحراج ده هسي يجو ناس  ابو لين والحوشابي وطارق حامد و خالد عيساوي و عجبكو ومرهف وعبد العزيز 24 ومريخابي كسلاوي وفضيحتنا تبقي بجلاجل 
المهم اننا رجعنااااااااا :1 (30):
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

المطره جات ياشمشره ماطولت ياانت هههههههه



يارب زي دي واقوي منها يوم كوره الكدايس ديلك مع انيمبا واضانك تسمع الرشيد بدوي عبيد وهو بيقول خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييره وقون الهدف التاسع لانيمبا قول آمييييييييييييين 
علي بالطلاق تحصل الا اجيك هناك ومعاي بنات حلتنا نغني ليك من الخرطوم لحدي القضارف بشير لومي يابشير لومي ههههههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

والله ياشمشرة دا شنو 00 ما عذبتنا يا خلف الله 00 يا مهروش بقيت تطول الغياب من المنبر وكلو من الضبحت الكديسة



هههههههههه اول شئ اعفي لي الكديسه لوناها بي لون الخوازيق ديك 
ابو لين الرائع تمينا البوست بس الفاصل طول لزوم كسير تلج وكده انا مابقول ليك خلي مورتا يوريك 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

والله يا شمشرة انت رجل مبدع وذو حس مرهف ولك ملكات مزهلة وتتمتع بحب الناس ومن احبة الله حبب خلقة فية 00 اتمني لك التوفيق وكلنا معحبين بيك وبما يخطة قلمك الرئع 00 ربنا يمتعك بالصحة والعافية 00ماعدمنااااااااك يا شمشار



ابو لين انت واحد من الناس انا متمني اني الاقيك بس انت قاعد بي غادي وانا بي جاي انا مابجيبني بلدكم ديك الا الحج لكن انت الخفيف تعال ههههه 
تسلم يارائع وسعيد بتواصلي معاك عبر الهاتف وعبر المنتدي دمت اخ وصديق اعتز به كثيرا 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خلاص سرك في بئر ياصحبي هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

البت سأل جنس سؤال ،،،

الزول ده لما يلف الـــ58 منتدي بيجيكم بكرة



ههههههههههه الله يجازي محنك  لالا حمت لاشئ منور ياطارق  ههههههههه 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياشمشره طلاقك دا سلفيه ولا شنو 
ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياشمشره الحصل مع صديقتك دي حصل معاي انا زاتي حبيتك لوجه الله من غير مااعرفك والاقيك
وانشاء الله يوم شكرك مايجي 
وربنا يحبب فيك خلقو



تسلم والله يامورتا وان شاء الله بنتلاقي موش القضارف دي قريبه لي ......... ههههههههه 
ده ذاتو سبب يخلينا نجيك بكره دي هههههههههه 
*

----------


## مناوي

* ماتقول كدي انا من زمان بقول الفكي دا من وييييييييييين ..اتاريك بتوع كواديك هههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله صدقت ياشيخ طارق



امممممممممممممممم 
:28_1_6[1]:

ماننوم يعني مع جو ............. السمح ده
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

خلاص سرك في بئر ياصحبي هههههههههههه



كويث تده تماااااااااااااااااام 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 ماتقول كدي انا من زمان بقول الفكي دا من وييييييييييين ..اتاريك بتوع كواديك هههههه



انا لالالالالالالالالالايامناوي بتباااااااااااالغ هسي انا جلفوطي عشان ابقي ............ ههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياشمشره طلاقك دا سلفيه ولا شنو 
ههههههههههه



:00020457:
لالا تحت السحاب اقصد تحت الحسااااااب ههههههههه 
*

----------


## مناوي

* المدام  من الجلا ..... اوع التأثير وكدا 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 المدام  من الجلا ..... اوع التأثير وكدا 



ههههههههههه هديت فيها ياباشا بقت خاتف لونين بعد مده كده حتبقي حمرااااااااااااااااااااء
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ههههههههههه هديت فيها ياباشا بقت خاتف لونين بعد مده كده حتبقي حمرااااااااااااااااااااء



 
الله اكبر  ...  ايوة لازم تأثر فيها عشان الوليدات يطلعوا لينا صفوة 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الله اكبر  ...  ايوة لازم تأثر فيها عشان الوليدات يطلعوا لينا صفوة 



الله يجيبهم ان شاء الله  يطلعو صفوه لون الدم ياماااان 
*

----------


## asimayis

*تسلم يامبدع  .. ربنا يديك العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ههههههههههه هديت فيها ياباشا بقت خاتف لونين بعد مده كده حتبقي حمرااااااااااااااااااااء




 هههههههههههه
خلاص بدينا في الهد
مبروووووووووك وعقبال البكاري الحمرا
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هههههههههههه
خلاص بدينا في الهد
مبروووووووووك وعقبال البكاري الحمرا



 
         البرمجة بدات الان 
الراجل دا بقي دفعتكم بس قدموا له 
                    النصائح ...
بقي في اليوم يظهر دقيقة و يختفي ساعات 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*التحيه لك يارائع حد الروعه الشمشار


انا عن نفسي استمتع بكتاباتك واجد نفسي فيها

ولذلك فسر ايها وتوكل على الله واكتب

ونسال الله العلي القدير ان لايجف مداد قلمك وان تكون 

فينا قلما لايمل العطاء

كل الود
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*إنت مش خايف نجيك طايرين . . . أها جينا بس بعد ما المولد إنفض . . . لكن لقيتك . . . . . . . . غايتو البتعرسك الله يكون في عونا . . . نصيحتي ليها تمشي وراك مخبر خاص عشان حركاتك دي ههههههههههه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت ياحوشابي بتكتب بي دوايه ولا شنو هههههههههههههه
انتو عارفين هو لسا متاثر بي زمنو القديم داك ههههههه
ياعمنا حوشابي الشغله اتطورت هههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت ياحوشابي بتكتب بي دوايه ولا شنو هههههههههههههه
انتو عارفين هو لسا متاثر بي زمنو القديم داك ههههههه
ياعمنا حوشابي الشغله اتطورت هههههه






خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


والله تقوووووووووووول شنو عمنا لسه مع تقنيات الستينات
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*          بكون من النظارة 
             هههههه
*

----------

